# Muay Thai Academy of America????



## Tong Po (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I just recently started training at Muay Thai Academy of America in N Hollywood, CA. After 15 yrs of TKD training in CT I've moved to CA and FINALLY started Thai Boxing.  So basically my question is does anyone have any info on this gym?? Anyone else workout here?? I've only been there twice but I found everyone training there to be quite helpful and the workout to be far more intense and greatly exceeding my expectations.  I was dead tired after the workout and sore for 3 days LOL.....but I had a blast!!!

Take Care,
"Tiger" Tong Po
a.k.a Nick


----------



## thaistyle (Apr 22, 2007)

Who are your instructors there?  If it's the school/gym I'm thinking of, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Tong Po (Apr 22, 2007)

Taken from their website www.muaythaiacademy.net

*PRESENT STAFF*

             1. Kru Puk (Surapuk Jamjuntr) Director & Chief Instructor 
             2. Kru Santee Sakkomkai Instructor 
             3. Malaipetch Sidphraphom Instructor


----------



## savior (Apr 22, 2007)

Basically anything on the West Coast that involves Muay Thai will be better than the east coast.. Not all gyms, but the majority of the gyms will be superior on the West


----------

